# Bow repair/maintenance books???



## CoupDeGrace (Nov 29, 2012)

Does anyone have a recommendation on a book for repair/maintenance? I just bought my first ever bow in August and really have minor knowledge on things. I am looking to figure out how to troubleshoot and fix my problems in the field. I plan on taking an elk hunting trip in 2019 and will be a long ways away from a bow shop and want to be prepared incase something goes wrong. I went with the Mathews Halon 32 if that makes a difference in anything.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

There's not really that much you can do to the bow in the field beyond replacing the D loop and some thread whipping. Youtube is a great resource and so is your local bow shop. Just tell them where you are going and what they recommend you take and what you can do in the field without a bow press.


----------



## Demtx (Oct 25, 2016)

Get your bow rigged out and dialed in with a good string, practice out to 60yds and you should be good to go. You want it all right BEFORE you go. Maybe have some D-loop material, serving thread, hex wrenches. Get a bow sling too. As said, you're pretty limited what you can do in the field, you want to be hunting not bow working. As far as learning to do your own work the ArcheryTalk website has a bow forum you can search and learn all you need and more. I have a bow press, arrow saw, fletcher ect..., and do all my own stuff. Can take as much time as needed to get it right. It's a process to learn but well worth it.GL.


----------

